# 1 gallon vs 5 gallon Bubble Bags



## Iron Emmett

Hey all, anyone here tried the 1 Gallon Bubble Bags?

I usually harvest 3 plants at a time, and like to make hash with my trim, im going to finally spring for  bubble bags instead of making BHO, Qwiso, or Gumby hash, im curious are the 1 gallon bags worth the money, or should i  just step up to 5 gallon.

3 plants worth of trim isnt much im sure i could do it all in a single 1 gallon bag run.

Thanks, I.E


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I started with 1 gal bags, and then went up to the 5 gal.  However, I most likely have a lot more trim than you do and I save it up rather than making hash after harvesting several plants.  If you think you are going to stay with small batches, go with the 1 gal bags.  The 5 gal would be a pita for small runs.


----------



## Locked

I bought the one gallon set and at this point hate them....too small. It is the reason I started making canna oil and cooking with that. Like THG though I save my trim in the freezer and like to do bigger runs.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Well it looks like the only mark against them is the size, which is one  of the reasons im considering them, i can never save my trim i enjoy the hash to much, i cant wait multiple harvests to make my hash 

Thanks for the input, think ill grab the 1 Galloners.


----------



## dman1234

Funny timing for this thread, I have a 1 gallon set and when my nephew asked to borrow them this last weekend I told him he can keep them, im going to 5 gallon bags,  I find it hard to work with 1 gallon bags in a 5 gal bucket, jmo.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Funny timing for this thread, I have a 1 gallon set and when my nephew asked to borrow them this last weekend I told him he can keep them, im going to 5 gallon bags,  I find it hard to work with 1 gallon bags in a 5 gal bucket, jmo.



I wish I had a nephew I cld give mine too......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I use the 1 gallon bags...should buy the 5 as I have a lot as well..I too use the freezer...I like to use the bathroom garbage cans..the 1 gal bags fit great..I baught 4 cans...makes it easier and faster...I keep my popcorn buds and other stuff in the freezer as well and pull when I need more bubble...Happy hashing

take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Funny timing for this thread, I have a 1 gallon set and when my nephew asked to borrow them this last weekend I told him he can keep them, im going to 5 gallon bags,  I find it hard to work with 1 gallon bags in a 5 gal bucket, jmo.



I found a 1 gal paint bucket in our little local hardware store that work well with the 1 gal bags.  I used an Osterizer mixer with dough hooks to churn the mixture as I didn't have to hold the mixer.


----------

